# Brauche Hilfe von Profis... sowas HABT IHR NOCH NIE ERLEBT!



## zg peripherals (24. Februar 2002)

Hay

Also, hab mich mal umgehört... und noch nie hab ich gehört, das jn. das selbe Prob hatte:

Ich hab meine Seite eigentlich ziehmlich fertig. Schau sie mir zur Kontrolle immer mal wieder an, und bin über die Zugriffe nicht grad begeistert. Aber ich weiss jetzt auch warum: Nach zwei Wochen hab ich die Seite hier zum testen/bewerten freigegeben, und dann musste ich erfahren, was ich auch schon von ein paar Freunden gehört habe(denen ich es aber nicht abgenommen hatte): DIE SEITE EXISTIERT GAR NICHT!!

Ich hab ne neue festplatte (unabhängig davon) gekauft und kann die Seite sehen... aber sonst niemand. Die Skripte funktionieren, der Server läuft, und noch was: (bevor ihr mich hier für den absoluten Newbie haltet) Nein ich habe nichts vom Server genommen, das jetzt bei mir noch irgendwo zwischen den temporären Internet-Dateien hängt!!! Die kann ich löschen, und seh die Seite immernoch. Nochwas: Nein, die Seite holt sich nicht die Datei von meiner Platte, die sonst niemand hat!!!

Ich habe euch mal die Seite rangeklatscht(natürlich unzensiert!!!), mit der ich die eigentliche Seite aufrufe!!!!! Die erste seite funktioniert, danach nichts mehr!!!!

Also wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, das Problem zu finden, wäre ich euch ewig dankbar!!! 

Wenn jemand Fragen haben solte: ICH BIN DA!!!


(Wenn ihr euch überzeugen möchtet Die Seite: http://www.zorgenics.com

Das Skript:



<html>
<head>
<title>http://www.zorgenics.com v.5.1.1</title>
<script language="JavaScript">
  <!--
    function openWindow(url,name,eigenschaften) { 
      window.open(url,name,eigenschaften);
    }
  //-->
</script>
</head>

<script language="JavaScript">

{
wd=600;

ht=402;

l=(screen.width/2)-(wd/2);

t=(screen.height/2)-(ht/2);


window.open("http://www.zorgenics.com/s22a511/22d511n002.asp","new_window", " toolbar=0,location=0,status=0,menubar=0,scrollbars=0,resizable=0,height="+ht+",width="+wd+", left="+l+",top="+t)}

</script>

<body bgcolor="#000000">
<table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td valign="middle" align="center">
      <p> 
        <script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
if (parent.frames.length >= "1") { 
top.location.href = self.location.href; 
} //--> 
</script>
        <img src="http://www.zorgenics.com/s55a511/55d511n001.jpg" width="600" height="400"></p>
      </td>
  </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>


----------



## MajinVegeta (2. März 2002)

Hi

Das hat nichts mit dem Code zum tun

Hostest du deine HP? Wenn ja glaube ich (halt was ich bis jetzt von diesem Problem gelesen habe) das du bei ip: eine falsche eingegeben hast somit übernimmt der localhost den webserver d.h du alleine kannst die seiten nur sehen weil nur du auf deinen server zugreifen kannst. kurz gesagt localhost rennt auch ohne internet er rennt nur im netzwerk etc...


----------



## MajinVegeta (2. März 2002)

_Nachtrag_ :

bei mir funzt die seite einwandtfrei


----------



## Jens B. (3. März 2002)

bei mir auch, nur sie wurde irgendwie geschlossen


----------



## SirNeo (4. März 2002)

Mhh, bei mir funktioniert sie auch, habe aber nur eine Startpage, wenn das richtig ist?


----------



## zg peripherals (4. März 2002)

ja, ihr seht die startseite, aber da öffnet sich doch leider kein pop-up!!!.... die eigentliche seite wurde geschlossen!!! Aber ihr könnt ruhig weiter tipps geben. Die Seite sollte eigentlich nicht online sein, solange die Scripte nicht funktionieren!!! Aber welcher insider auch immer die seite sehen will, sollte es einfach mal mit .... hinter dem .com/ versuchen, ist noch da das zeug!!!!. Aber noch n tiopp, das gb kann gar nicht gehen, da die php-connection nicht funktioniert!!

aber danke schomal....!

zg


----------

